# Spaceme COTM - March 2011



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/7-chevrolet-cruze-month-contest/842-2011-cruze-ltz-summit-white.html


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Yay!! Congrats man, that white is sexyyyyy


----------

